# Impeller kit



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has put one on a new style Toro? Mine is a 2014 928 OHXE with the anti-clog shute. Clearance is pretty low as it is. But anything can get better, right?


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

I read a lot about impeller kits here on the forum. Many folks praise them. Perhaps it's something I'll eventually look into. For now my 2010 Ariens ST927 (921012) has been awesome here in central MA snow. We get a lot. I've seen no need to add a kit at this point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

Ive put them on my older blowers. Actually just installed 2 kits this weekend for friends. But im just wondering if there is actually any point of putting one on mine


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

thats a maybe yes , maybe no deal. are you having clogging issues ? or maybe you just want that added performance just beacause !


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

Like any man. Always searching for more performance. Lol


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

just noticed your locale ! if yer rig is gettin the job done, dont mess with it for the extra lil bit you may gain. if yer having issues , by all means do what ya need to do !


----------

